

Like me tender, Like me not - dirkdk
http://blog.toogethr.com/post/34404983392/like-me-tender-organic-like-manifesto

======
birdmeister
It's an Organic Like Manifesto. No more steriods Like stuff

------
Felix21
After Reading the article, 47 people still went and liked the page. Lool
that's funny

------
dirkdk
offering discounts, tricking ppl to like your page, all Armstrong like fake

